# Strange Behaviour



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

My betta Ares always swim around his tank crazy when he see me waking up in the morning and when I came home from work at night. Why does he do that? Is it because he knows it's his meal time?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Many fish will get quite excited when they see people approach the tank- yes they know it's food time


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

fish are very smart...when you come in the room and they start acting really excited it means that they are plotting your demise......lol
after a while fish can even recognize your shape and the way you move..they know it's you and you are most likely coming to feed them as obsidian said....
often if somebody else approaches the tank they will run and hide....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My bettas will beg. It just means they want food.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

My betta doesn't care if I enter the room, but as soon as a make the tiniest gesture towards his tank he will come up to the lid in anticipation to get fed. I wouldn't say your betta is behaving strangly at all.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

No I meant why he act crazy? He swims very fast in his tank and splash his water? Sometimes I get a bit wet from him.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I think thats just him trying to get away from you. But since he is enclosed in a small space he can't actually swim away from you. This puts him into panic which is why he splashes around. Once he gets used to you he'll stop. Until then try not to make sudden quick movements next to the aquarium.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh he doesn't panic during the day when my face is close to his tank he swim up to me and looks at me. His tank is right beside my bed, so normally he see me everyday. When I first had him he was never like that. He behaviour has changed.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Okay that is a bit different then. If he was calm and now isn't calm that's a stress issue. Check the area for things that might be stressing him. Is his water clean? Did something about your tap water change that you might not know about? Did you put something on his stand that wasn't there before?

I still wouldn't worry about it too much other than making sure he has good water and good food. He should calm down if it is something outside of his tank unless someone is like beating up the glass or something.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Or is there maybe some construction going on close to your house that is shaking the aquarium? Even the sleightes vibrations can stress fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm..use less makeup.....or more...lol
fish , like people do things that have no obvious reason.....it could be the movement from a distance or light hitting the tank from a different angle then normal...most of the time it is some minor thing that we never even think about...
if he gets all tail waggy when you have your face close to the tank he wants a kiss...
don't do it...he will turn into a frog...lol....


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

loha knows what he is saying. He kissed a Betta and turned into a goat.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

lohachata said:


> if he gets all tail waggy when you have your face close to the tank he wants a kiss...
> don't do it...he will turn into a frog...lol....


I find that comment really silly, how on earth can I kiss a fish. It's like asking to kiss a cockroach which I'm frighten of.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it was supposed to be silly...i hate being dead serious about everything...


----------

